
Game Industry Veteran's Horrifying Article in Defense of Poor Working Conditions - Audiophilip
http://kotaku.com/game-industry-veteran-writes-horrifying-article-in-defe-1771434170
======
gizmo
The same game industry veteran even bullies his employees into working while
seriously ill. This behavior should be criminal. See:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CgP-
xKKUkAIxXph.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CgP-xKKUkAIxXph.jpg)

~~~
mastax
Is this satire? I can't believe this is real.

I don't see how a mentally sound person could say this unironically.

------
eveningcoffee
Pushing a mouse is not a hardship. But doing it more than 40 hours a week is.

------
joeblow9999
the author, and the reviewer, are both wrong on all counts.

